# Tissue culture



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

About a month ago I attended and tissue culture workshop. Here is my fist attempt

This was the jars on 4-29
I have had about 50% success rate, 2 jars of each and one of each contaminated and the other is fine. Kinda strange.

Anubias gold, not much going on.









Proserpinaca palustris


















The other palustris









This guy isnt making it. To long of a soak in bleach. I believe this was a hygo species.









And the plants tonight

African violet









The anubias looked like it was starting to melt and started to spread goo everywhere. Now its bubbling, hopefully a good sign. Pretty interesting, we'll see what happens


















Good growth


















The mold is growing well too!



















A few more on my site in my signature if you are interested.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Some of those really look good. Neat experiment.


----------



## Shad0w (Nov 13, 2006)

what is that blue gel used for medium?


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Its agar, just has blue food coloring add so we could tell the difference between medium


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

too cool, how much was the materials for the setup (DiY hood, agar medium, etc)?

keep us updated!


----------



## Shad0w (Nov 13, 2006)

do you need to add anything to the agar? fertilizer or something?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Too cool!! I've been meaning to get into this for ages now. I checked out a lab in Trinidad a few months ago and they mentioned that they use juice extracts and plant extracts in the media to promote growth. They said the hormones in the liquid helped get tissue cultures growing, but that you would have to experiment with the types of extract since its pretty hit or miss which one works. 

My botany teacher mentioned that sprouting beans and other seeds and then juicing the sprouts as they grow and using that liquid helps tremendously since its full of growth promoting hormones that are pretty consistently used in most plant species.

I have also heard that other people use bought hormones to promote growth, but I'm not sure where to buy them. Its probably easier to just use the extracts.

How do you grow your plants? Tell us all the details!!! I want to know how to do this very badly


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

Bubbling and juiciness is usually a bacterial process. The organisms release lots of digestive enzymes that lead to putrifaction and then release gases from fermentation.


----------

